
Why Is Epic Games Checking Names Against a Watchlist When It Doesn't Have To? - sageabilly
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/why-is-epic-games-checking-names-against-a-watchlist-when-it-doesnt-have-to
======
Eridrus
Probably a case of lawyers saying jump and programmers saying "seems easier
than arguing".

